# New Mexico Historic Bottle Society 32nd Annual Show & Sale 9/28/2019



## texkev (Jul 8, 2019)

28 September 28 2019 on a Saturday


Albuquerque, New Mexico 
Enchantment Insulator Club - New Mexico Historic Bottle Society 32nd Annual Show & Sale


Elite Sports Academy
501 Main Street NW
Albuquerque, New Mexico 87104


Friday, September 27, Dealer Set-up and Trading from 4:00 PM – 8:00 PM Saturday


September 28, 7:30 AM – 8:30 AM, Show opens to public on Saturday at 8:30 AM. Early admission: $10 for non-dealers/displayers


Friday September 27 4:00 PM – 8:00 PM. Set up day(s) and time: Friday September 27 4:00 PM – 8:00 PM Saturday, September 28 7:30 AM – 8:30 AM


Cost of admission for show & early admission: $10


Contact: Michael Gay, President and Show Chairman, 5516 Kachina NW, Albuquerque, New Mexico 87120, cdn102@swcp.com, FOHBC Member Club


----------

